# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Blue Fire-Bellied Toads???

## Fat Frogs

I recently came across a mom and pop pet store while traveling out of state, and I noticed that they had a tank full of little captive bred babies.  These were blue dorsally and white with black markings ventrally, is that normal for captive bred fire-bellies?  I had never seen that before, all the pictures I can find online of young ones are the typical green and bright orange.

----------


## Ryan

Ive never heard of such a thing, can you get pictures of the ones at the pet shop?

----------


## Fat Frogs

I'll call the guy and see if he can email me some now that I am back home.  They were extremely cheap and there were several of them, so I just assumed that that's what cb firebellies looked like haha.  After all I don't believe I have seen too many cb firebellies in person anyways lol.

----------


## Ryan

yeah, usually if they are that cheap they may be wild caught or hybrids, 
usually captive FBTs are a little darker than usual and arent as bright in the pet store

----------


## kroberts009

the only "blue" firebellys i have come across, were owned by a member of a group i am a member of. but they were more of a sea foam - blue, with regular firebelly belly coloring.

ide be very interested in seeing pictures of these little guys if you can get one!

----------


## exasperatus2002

I've never seen them blue before just the nice green orientalis's and those imo, ugly, brown ones (Bombina bombina).

----------


## boardn88

I have a few blue ones, one is a dark blue, one is only blue in the head/face. I would be really interested to add to my breeders... PM me if you are willing to do some middle-man work...

----------


## Starlitrain

I also know someone on another group I'm a member of (on Facebook...the same group Kristie is talking about I think) that will be having Blue Fire Belly Toad tadpoles any day now...

Here's the link the the group page if anyone is interested: https://www.facebook.com/groups/131430787059251/

----------


## boardn88

Lol that's me...

Mitch F.

----------


## Starlitrain

Ha ha! Awesome. Small world  :Big Grin:

----------


## Brian

> I have a few blue ones, one is a dark blue, one is only blue in the head/face. I would be really interested to add to my breeders... PM me if you are willing to do some middle-man work...


I'm sure we'd all love pictures :Smile: 

A search for 'blue bombina' in google turns up a few pictures. One from FrogForum http://www.frogforum.net/introductio...etings-cz.html,
one from Blue FBTs breeding - talk to the frog, but both are from the same person in the Czech Republic Bombina orientalis - chov

----------


## kroberts009

> Ha ha! Awesome. Small world


lol.. well we all know who i am.... and we know who mitch is now... Starlitrain....name? since we are apparetly all lurking around the same groups and forums.. LOL...

----------


## codynewman13

> I have a few blue ones, one is a dark blue, one is only blue in the head/face. I would be really interested to add to my breeders... PM me if you are willing to do some middle-man work...


where did you get them? i currently own 2 fire bellied toads in an 80 gallon tank 1 green and 1 brown would love to add a blue and an albino in that collection, are there any other morphs of these toads as well?

----------

